# A Little Prefishing – Inshore 11/24/08



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

This morning I decided to head out for a bit of prefishing. “Prefishing for what?” you might ask.







Some big tournament would be the standard answer, but in my case I was only prefishing for the next time I go fishing.







Besides, “prefishing” sounds a heck of a lot cooler than saying I didn’t catch much.







In truth though, my real downfall today was my determination to catch a red on the fly rod, and I’m sure the day would have been far more productive had I not focused so hard on that particular goal.









So, my Monday started as the sun crested the horizon, setting the eastward facing sawgrass aglow, before spreading its warmth across the broad saltwater flat ahead of me.







As my breath steamed in the chill morning air, I chose a Mirrolure Topdog and began casting into the slick, but seemingly lifeless surface. After thirty minutes had passed without a strike on top, I switched to the long rod and began working a bulky, silver popping minnow I’d recently designed and tied myself.

















 Roughly fifteen minutes after starting to cast along a stretch of shoreline, I noticed a wake rise up behind my fly as it bubbled and gurgled its way back to me.







It was a redfish and it whacked the fly so hard it knocked it right out of the water!







That missed hookup did me in. From that point on, all I could focus on was getting a repeat, and for the next two hours I nearly wore my shoulder out attempting to do just that.







I had come across a healthy sized school of redfish, working their way along a grassy bank and I managed to get the fly to them a few times without a strike.







Finally, I conceded defeat on the minnow and tied on a bonefish slider with no more success. A dozen casts later, I switched again to an orange dread and got one solid hit before the school spooked and I lost them.







A few more casts with the dread and I was unjustly rewarded for all my effort with a lone puffer fish.









Now I was annoyed. I only had an hour and a half left to fish, and I’d wasted some of the best sightfishing opportunities I’ve had since mosquito lagoon, trying to get a stubborn red to eat a wad of feathers and hair!







With that, the long rod went back in the case and I rigged up a watermelon jerk shad on one of my spinning outfits. Then I began trolling and drifting in the direction that redfish school had headed, while fan casting in hopes of hooking anything worthwhile to save the day.









Shortly thereafter, I got one of the biggest, nastiest wind knots I’ve had in quite awhile, and while I was trying to untangle that mess, I heard the roar of a distant outboard entering the flat.







No big deal I thought, there’s plenty of room for everyone, but the now idling engine grew louder and louder. I glanced up and noticed this guy making a beeline straight for me, and since I was already pissed at the stubborn knot I still hadn’t unraveled, I was in no mood for someone muscling in on my spot.







Thankfully, it turned out to be Capt. Herrera just swinging by to say hi, while waiting on a client.







Appreciate the fly color advice, Chris!









At this point, I was torn about what to do next.







I needed to pick up my daughter in only two hours, and I really hadn’t planned on running the creeks today. But time was running out and I needed to put some fish in the boat if I wanted to salvage the morning. So, I fired up the merc and took a shortcut thru a normally impassable tributary that I’d only been down one time before. I only collided with one oyster bar







 before I got onto more familiar water and buzzed back to one of my favorite money spots.

It was quick work after the move.







No more than six casts and I had a just legal red to pose with.







A few more, and a 17” trout got a spot in the cooler.







A couple casts after that and a 15” trout joined the first. Finally, another red that didn’t quite make the cut stopped by for a photo op, before I was out of time.  









































On the way back to the ditch, I took all of the blind corners and creek bends as quickly as I dared, and made it back to the dock with time to spare.









Tally for the day;
2 Redfish – 17” to 18”
2 Trout – 15” to 17”
1 Puffer


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

This darn job really is cramping my style, you guys out fishing all day and I'm writing estimates. 

I always enjoy your reports, almost a color commentary on your day, pretty cool!

I dig the action shot in #3 too, almost got away!


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

that was an awesome story...i felt like i was in the boat with you hahaha


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I always enjoy your reports, almost a color commentary on your day, pretty cool!
> 
> I dig the action shot in #3 too, almost got away!


Well, thanks for the kind response! :-[ At least I can make mediocrity seem interesting, apparently. ;D

And don't worry, that trout wasn't going anywhere except on a dinner plate. 



> that was an awesome story...i felt like i was in the boat with you hahaha


Thanks, but I don't think so. I read your report from the same day, and you killed em!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Prefishing looks a lot like regular fishing to me, but call it what you want, it sure looked to be a good day to be on the water. Jonesin to get out myself.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

great fishing report as usual!  cant wait to see some more!!


----------

